# Ask what to do with removable media? (SOLVED!)

## sall

On other distros when I would insert any type of removable media (e.g. flash card, flash drive, CD-Rom, External HD, etc) I would prompted with a screen asking me what I would like to do. If I remeber correctly it would just ask: open in new folder and a few other options. What do i need to emerge or setup to get this working on my laptop? I'm not sure what type of output you need to help me out. So, just let me know if you need any. Thanks in advance!

----------

## poly_poly-man

emerge hal if you don't have it, and make sure it starts on boot.

also, same with hotplug

----------

## ppurka

No, you don't need hotplug. Just hal and dbus.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> No, you don't need hotplug. Just hal and dbus.

 whoops - it's not 2002 anymore, forgot  :Laughing: 

----------

## sall

Thanks for the responses. Emerging hal as we speak/type/read whatever. Let you know the outcome here ina few!

----------

## sall

Alright still no cigar. Here's what's going on:

I emerge hal here is the info:

```

sys-apps/hal

      Latest version available: 0.5.11-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.5.11-r1

      Size of files: 1,255 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

      Description:   Hardware Abstraction Layer

      License:       || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.0 )

```

```

rc-update add hald default

```

[/code]

Whenever I insert a new device I still do not get that window pop up to ask what I'd like to do.

----------

## poly_poly-man

is dbus installed?

did you /etc/init.d/hald start?

----------

## sall

No, however I restarted my laptop, so it should have started on boot since I added it default. I also do have dbus installed. and hal USe flag.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *sall wrote:*   

> No, however I restarted my laptop, so it should have started on boot since I added it default. I also do have dbus installed. and hal USe flag.

 dbus use flag?

actually, while you're at it, full emerge --info output?

----------

## pdw_hu

You still need a volume-mounting-manager-wonderthingie :)

KDE, GNOME and Xfce has one of these by default, but with other WM-s the best you have is ivman.

----------

## ppurka

Well, his sig says he is using kde. So, kde should give him the popup. Or perhaps he needs to recompile kde with hal and dbus USE flags on. 

Use equery to find out which packages depend on hal and dbus useflags:

```
equery hasuse hal

equery hasuse dbus
```

. Then recompile those packages. Also, you can see which packages depend on hal and dbus packages (not useflags):

```
equery depends hal

equery depends dbus
```

You probably also need kdebase-kioslaves.

----------

## sall

I must not have equery installed or something. Anyways, how do I recompile kde without losing my current configurations or will this not effect anything?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to install gentoolkit to have the equery program.

```

# emerge -av gentoolkit

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

Recompiling will not touch the .kde directory in your home which stores your personal configuration, so nothing will be lost in the process.

----------

## sall

so, I just need to:

emerge kde-base again?

Want to make sure I'm right before taking action!

Thanks!

----------

## dreadlorde

# emerge -uDN --keep-going world

----------

## sall

```

# emerge -uDN --keep-going world

Usage: emerge [options]

emerge: error: no such option: --keep-going

```

Not sure whats going on?

----------

## dreadlorde

Just get rid of --keep-going, your version of portage must be older than mine.

----------

## sall

```

emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-p2p/overnet

... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 [20070724]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6 [4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.16]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2-r2 [4.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008i [2007k]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="(-build%)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 [2.6.23-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.2 [2.2.1_p5]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.7  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.11]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.19]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 [2.8.10]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.21-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-news-20080320

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4 [2.1.4.4]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5 [0.2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-debug -pch"

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1 [115-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2 [1.6e-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8j [0.9.8g-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.24]

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r3  USE="hal*"

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9  USE="hal*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 [4.5.20_p2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.39]

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5  USE="dbus*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.45]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.5  USE="dbus*"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.4 [2.6.9-r6] USE="iconv%* -xattr%"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="(-bootstrap%) (-build%)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.2_p17-r1] USE="-examples%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.10-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r6]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.9 [2.0.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="X*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.2_p7]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20070303-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.2-r2 [2.6.30-r1] USE="-examples%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static"

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/gtk-gnutella-0.96.5  USE="dbus*"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS="-headers-only%"

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1  USE="X* dbus*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1  USE="dbus*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1  USE="dbus*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.9.8a  USE="dbus* hal*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [0.99.9.0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="cracklib -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 [4.7_p1-r6] USE="X*"

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9  USE="pam"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1 [1.8.2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.16 [2.76] LINGUAS="-cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3 [1.40.8]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1 [2.13.1.1] USE="(-uclibc)"

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-

```

I don't know what the deal is with the packages that can't be installed at the same time?

----------

## VoidMage

Start with 'emerge -1 portage', after that check it again.

----------

## sall

Thanks, that did the trick. It is now compiling. Let you know if this helped with my original issue after it's finished compiling and I reboot.

----------

## ppurka

I am not sure what you are trying to do by upgrading world (kde packages may not be compiled if there are no upgrades available). I would recommend installing gentoolkit and using equery to determine which packages depend on hal and dbus, and recompile only those packages. Deal with the blocked packages later (these are all well documented in the forums). For now, just emerge the new portage as pointed out by VoidMage and then use equery to determine the packages which directly depend on hal & dbus. 

I forgot to mention earlier, KDE+hal+dbus was nicely documented in the gentoo-wiki, but it seems that page is gone. gentoo.org itself also has the requisite information:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml#kde_device_mounting

----------

## djdunn

by using emerge -N world or --newuse they are portage will check and remerge anything thats compiled with different use flags than the system is currently set at

all you need to do is add the use flag to make.conf use emerge -N world and your good to go

----------

## d2_racing

Were you able to get yourself out of the e2fsprogs ?

----------

## sall

I'm not too sure what that last post meant? Could you elaborate for me? I only have one problem now, at boot it doesn't load kdm it says xdm file is mising or something of that like. I think I just need to reset what login manager it is looking for. Besides that, the suggestons worked perfect and i now get the prompt to ask what to do with the removable media! Thanks a bunch  :Smile: 

----------

## depontius

Every now and then a particularly and annoying blocker comes through portage updates.  Those of us who keep our systems updated close to portage tend to be the ones to find these problems.  The "e2fsprogs" update mentioned by d2_racing is simply the most recent troublesome one.  IMO, the "expat" problem several months befor that was much more annoying, because it didn't give any warning with a block.

I noticed that when you looked at updating world, you had quite a list.  There are several schools of updating, with the extremes being "Don't touch what works" and "Always stay latest'n'greatest".  Most of us tend to be somewhere in between, but I would have to add that if you're connected to the internet, "Don't touch what works," is downright dangerous, because you may be missing necessary and oughta-have security updates.

I keep my work machine(s) updated almost daily, and my home machines pretty much weekly.  But if a particularly nasty GLSA comes out, I'll update ASAP.  On the more "normal" side of behavior, I maintained a Gentoo system for my mother for several years from 600+ miles away.  For that machine I was much closer to "Don't touch what works."  I kept abreast of security updates with a combination of "glsa-check" and a script called "upsecurity", and kept her machine properly updated for security issues.  Then whenever we'd visit, I'd bring her machine fully up to date.  The longer you go between full updates, the more likely you are to find blockers, troublesome updates like "expat", or more involved updates like xorg or gcc.  Conversely, updating daily means that you find a few more rough edges, and get to explore solutions and workarounds.

----------

